

Backbone everywhere - cjr
http://www.idiotz.nl/2011/08/28/backbone-everywhere/

======
dmmalam
Really waiting for a frameworks that makes sharing server/client models easy.
Using backbone on the server feels like such a hack, as it was designed for
the client. You end up being forced to use jsdom to create a server side dom
so that the jquery heavy backbones views can work.

~~~
davej
Very early days but I came across a project called Racer, which is aiming to
do just that: [http://blog.nateps.com/announcing-racer-experimental-
realtim...](http://blog.nateps.com/announcing-racer-experimental-realtime-
model)

